# Which Gun



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Titan or Grayco for spraying primer etc:?

John


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Graco is the Cadillac, Titan is a pretty good Chevy. Both work fine, the Graco will outlast the Titan, but its about 33% more new.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have both. An older Titan Speeflo 4500. Hydraulic pump. Very good, reliable pump. Graco 1595 (same size as the 4500). Good pump, needs more maintenance than the Speeflo.
Both will spray a 1229 tip for primer and lots of it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, however parts are cheaper, at least here, for graco's. I also have an airlesco, and I've found that they don't filter as good as the others, and you get tip clogs.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

when it comes to guns i found the titan probably a lx80 is harder to get a rebuild kit for i use graco contractors an every paint shop has rebuild kit on the shelf for 40 to 60 bucks both last the same amout of spray time imo.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have both. An older Titan Speeflo 4500. Hydraulic pump. Very good, reliable pump. Graco 1595 (same size as the 4500). Good pump, needs more maintenance than the Speeflo.
> Both will spray a 1229 tip for primer and lots of it.


 i love speeflo but want a good graco please post on my thread primer /pva sprayer


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I,ve been a Titan guy 30 years and the parts are available about 15 miles from my home, always have tips and filters hoses rebuild kits on hand. Nothing wrong with Graco,just like Titan better.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> I,ve been a Titan guy 30 years and the parts are available about 15 miles from my home, always have tips and filters hoses rebuild kits on hand. Nothing wrong with Graco,just like Titan better.


 titan does have a good gun i started spraying with lx8o guns because most paint shops would put one on a bare sprayer with 50 foot hose to make a sale but over time it became harder to find the parts to fix we have 50 paint shops in a 30 mile radius 4 shops within 5 blocks from my house but most are graco dealers and have to order titans


----------

